# 307 Km/h ... those lineside poles just whip past..



## caravanman (May 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeS9l5IrjI8

s m o o t h !

Ed.


----------



## NW cannonball (May 27, 2015)

"Them phone posts looked like a picket fence, and the lines on the road they looked like dots"

(My daddy said "Son, you gonna drive me to drinkin if you don't stop drivin that Hot Rod Lincoln")


----------



## jis (May 27, 2015)

Here is one of the TGV Europeen service from Munich to Paris running at 200mph (320kph) on LGV Est between Paris and Strasbourg.


----------



## rrdude (May 27, 2015)

No matter how many times I watch that, I'm still amazed. And we shout "hooray" when the Acela tops 150, for a "mile or so".

What's the top speed of any TVG train in regular service?


----------



## jis (May 27, 2015)

TGV commercial top speed these days is 200mph/320kph on all the new LGVs. The older ones are slowly getting upgraded from 300kph/186mph to 320kph/200mph.

In general TGVs even at top speed are way smoother than Acelas are even at 125mph. I have never figured out why, but that is the way it is.

In three weeks I am going to be riding a lot of ICE. I have two solid days of ICE riding in my plans, in addition to bit of a random excursion into Poland one day from Berlin. I will of course report back from that upon return.


----------



## caravanman (May 28, 2015)

One would not want to be crossing the rail track when that train is in the distance, I mean here, I mean oops too late!

Ed.


----------



## rrdude (May 28, 2015)

Funny you mention this JIS, "......_In general TGVs even at top speed are way smoother than Acelas are even at 125mph. I have never figured out why, but that is the way it is_.........." I totally noticed the smoothness in the video, it _seemed_ to get a little rockier at _top speed_ but then it was going twice the speed, *twice*, of the Acela. The shots of the wheel-on-the-rail, and the interior shots showed simply no sway. (granted the line was pretty damn straight)

I've been saying it for decades, hoping it really isn't true, but I think it is. I'll be long dead by the time the USA implements real, true, HSR. 

California is my only hold-out, and while making progress, until it actually turns a wheel.......................


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 28, 2015)

I can corroborate that true HSR lines such as TGV, ICE, JRG, and EuroStar are much smoother and quieter than Acela regardless of the speed. In fact the experience of modern HSR is so smooth that if I didn't have my GPS app running I would have struggled to believe we were traveling anywhere near 200MPH.


----------



## jis (May 28, 2015)

I may have some Eurostar riding coming up over the Thanksgiving holidays, and am looking forward to it. Haven't been on one for almost three years now.

Eurostar is special for me since I saw it under construction both at the Paris and London ends, since I was regularly visiting first Paris and then London five - six times a year during that period.For example I say the LGV Nor Europe roadbed ready to receive track, but with no track on it yet near Villiers-le-Belle-Gonesse just outside of Paris near the east end of CDG airfield. Similarly with the elevated structures around Ashford in England.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 13, 2015)

jis said:


> TGV commercial top speed these days is 200mph/320kph on all the new LGVs. The older ones are slowly getting upgraded from 300kph/186mph to 320kph/200mph.
> 
> In general TGVs even at top speed are way smoother than Acelas are even at 125mph. I have never figured out why, but that is the way it is.
> 
> In three weeks I am going to be riding a lot of ICE. I have two solid days of ICE riding in my plans, in addition to bit of a random excursion into Poland one day from Berlin. I will of course report back from that upon return.


Not sure how much the shared bogies between two cars on the TGV vs the standard bogies but semi coupled on the Acela have an affect. Plus there is also the crappy NEC tracks vs the dedicated LGVs. You know when your on HSR vs upgraded shared standard rail.


----------



## jis (Jun 14, 2015)

The ICE-T that I am riding now between Munich and Berlin on the Munich - Hamburg service runs imperceptibly smooth on standard DB main line track (not high speed track). It is way smoother than either NE Regional or Acela at 200kph, and the tilt system is much smoother and less abrupt than Acela's. I am posting from it as we are approaching Leipzig. Oh, and the WiFi is blazingly fast. It is provided by T-Mobile.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 14, 2015)

Wonder why T- Mobile ( and other providers) can't do as good a job here in the US where we like to pretend we're so far ahead of the rest of the world in Hi-Tech?


----------



## jis (Jun 14, 2015)

In mobile communication the U.S. Is not really all that far ahead of anyone.


----------

